# Sound and Vision October, 2008 Review of the SVS MTS System



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a post I made at another forum, but I thought I'd share it here as well:

Hello,

I got my Sound and Vision in the mail yesterday, and they did a very glowing review the MTS system. If you're at all interested in these speakers, pick up a copy.

A few of the juicy parts:

"The PB13-Ultra was quite possibly the best subwoofer I've ever had in my system."

"The SVS System delivered wholly cinematic soundscapes, with solid spatiality and effortless dynamics; indeed, this system sounds better the louder it plays."

"The system's presentation of massed strings and hall sound was simply first-rate, while brass attacks and inner details like sidewall echoes from the glockenspiel sounded consistently clear and lifelike."

There's more, but at some point this turns to plagiarism, so you'll just have to pick up a copy.

And yes, they got a "Sound and Vision Certified and Recommended" seal of approval.

BTW, anyone interested in hearing these in the Phoenix area, just drop me a PM. I've had a set with the new crossovers for several weeks and I'm enjoying them more each day.

-Robb


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds great Robb! I moved your thread to the SVS Forum.

Any chance you could post some pics of your system along with a review? :dumbcrazy:


----------

